# Spinning- Latest hand spun



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Just washed this yesterday. I wanted to subdue the colors, so I plied it with brown. I called the roving "Easter Bunny Barf" because it was supposed to be dark, rich sunset colors & I ended up with bright pastels. I am calling the yarn either "Easter Candy" or Jelly Beans & Chocolate". I have to spin some more brown because I have more bobbins of the colorful roving that still need to be plied.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This was a great way to tone down the bright colors. Lovely, muted tones now. Well done!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't care what you call it, I am loving it.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: I love it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice ply choice, though I'd also enjoy seeing it plied to itself, if you have leftovers.....


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Very innovative. You are a creative person. The chocolate ply gave a whole new dimension to the yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like both colors but I'm a colorful person. lol Very pretty.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The yarn looks fabulous plied with brown.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very pretty with the brown


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty! I love how the brown toned the colors down and together.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So pretty and the brown really goes well with the colors. I really like how it looks.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I just love your finished product!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That's sooo pretty!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

That works well. If you are dyeing and want to tone down bright colours, add some rusty nails to the dye bath, (in a bag of course!)


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> That works well. If you are dyeing and want to tone down bright colours, add some rusty nails to the dye bath, (in a bag of course!)


Iron as a mordant will also tone down colors. In the dyeing world this is referred to as saddening https://alpenglowyarn.wordpress.com/2014/11/11/mordants-and-natural-dyeing-the-great-debate/


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice choice for achieving your goal of coming it down. It's nice looking yarn.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Iron as a mordant will also tone down colors. In the dyeing world this is referred to as saddening.


what nifty term, saddening ????????????


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

What a superb result. Love it!


----------

